# Canadians in Bosnia movie



## D-n-A (1 Dec 2005)

copy and pasted from another forum

With massive thanks to "Jakster", "The Franchise", "Ex-military" and the many, many other Yugo Vets from the ASC, who were kind enough to tell me of their experiences, share their photos, their good times, bad times and their horror stories, and to those who sold me their "gears" and "keepsakes" to put toward the production... I couldn't have done it with out your help.

Greetings,

I wanted to drop a line regarding The Harmony Short Film Project, a fictional short film regarding a ghost story witnessed through the eyes of a Canadian Peacekeeper in war torn Croatia in the mid 1990's.

The "Harmony Short Film Project" is a completely volunteer, non-profit, not for profit, digital video short film under taking. All production necessities are based strictly on an all volunteer cast and crew, UNPROFOR (United Nations Protection Force) veterans, local businesses, interested individuals and the generous donations of their time, experiences, equipment, props, locations and everything else related to the production of the Harmony Short Film Project. 

Among the goals of the Harmony short film is to have a polished and professional short film presentation for local, national and international film festivals and to shine a positive light on the efforts and aftermath of the Canadian Forces men and women who served as United Nations Peacekeepers under UNPROFOR (the United Nations Protection Force) in the Former Yugoslavia between 1992 and 1995.

Although currently in post-production and with additional scenes to be filmed at a later date, The Harmony Short Film Project has already garnered the interest of the local media spawning an article entitled "Haunted By Their Ghost Stories", by Robyn Chambers of The Chilliwack Times Newspaper and may be viewed at http://www.chilliwacktimes.com/issues05/113205/entertainment.html

A photo blog has been created for cast and crew to submit their photos from the days filming and can be viewed at http://spaces.msn.com/members/HarmonyShortFilm-Photos/

Further details regarding the Harmony Short Film Project can be found at www.harmony-themovie.ca

Should you have any comments, questions, or queries, please contact me at your convenience.

Thank you,

Cameron K. Smith
info@harmony-themovie.ca 
Writer/Director
The Harmony Short Film Project
www.harmony-themovie.ca


----------



## Savage Haggis (3 Dec 2005)

MikeL.

Thanks for helping spread the word about "The Harmony Short Film Project"

It's truly appreciated.

If you, or any others have questions, comments, or queries, please contact me at your convenience.

Cameron K. Smith
Writer/Director
The Harmony Short Film Project
www.harmony-themovie.ca


----------



## Savage Haggis (9 Jan 2006)

Greetings,

    That a wrap, folks! 

    The Harmony Short Film Project has officially completed principal photography and is now headed into post production.

     The Harmony production team and a small band of volunteers rolled in and in under five hours completed two essential scenes and a half dozen cut aways, pick ups, and wild shots to officially bring an end to filming on The Harmony Short Film Project. Everybody on hand today excelled in their every endeavour, from acting on camera for the very first time, to assistance in front of and behind the scenes. Many thanks go to the cast, crew and volunteers who have endured nearly every type of weather and location conditions over the past three months helping me to accomplish this vision. Many thanks to the organizations, individuals and supporters whose unerring patience, support and guidance will surly make this the short film to be reckoned with in the coming slate of global film festivals.

    I've had a quick look at the footage we shot today and it is nothing short of bloody amazing. Bloody, being the operative word here.  Ken Mohammed once again excelled behind the camera as operator and Abby Funnell, as my "Ghost Girl" under went several hours slathered in various types of blood effects to finally bring her character's tragic end to the screen and it was nothing short of heart wrenching.

    For up to date "images" from the Filming and Production of The Harmony Short Film Project see our updated Harmony Photo Blog at  http://spaces.msn.com/members/HarmonyShortFilm-Photos/ and stay tuned for additional updates while in post production, a heads up on the official "Wrap Party" and a final "After Action Report" on the production as a whole, from concept to completion, coming in the near future.

Many thanks to everyone involved.

Your efforts, patience and faith have truly paid off.

Cameron K. Smith
Writer/Director
The Harmony Short Film project
www.harmony-themovie.ca


----------



## Slim (9 Jan 2006)

Hi Cam

I would be very interested in seeing this project once it is completed.

Slim


----------



## Savage Haggis (30 Jan 2006)

Greetings,

This is the promotional poster that will announce "The Harmony Short Film Project" at various film festivals around the globe in the coming months and is the official image of The Harmony Short Film Project website.

My deepest thanks to everyone involved for all your efforts, patience and faith in The Harmony Short Film Project.

Cameron K. Smith
Writer/Director
The Harmony Short Film Project
www.harmony-themovie.ca


----------

